# Quick Tire Question.



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm going to Honda tomorrow to get my tires mounted. I was given a stock tire for the front but its 12" 25/8/12. Will it work with any 12"25/8/12 aftermarket rim so I won't have to buy a tire too.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

If its for a 12" rim it will fit, you should be fine.


----------

